# Eyeshadow similiar to woodwinked?



## Ms.Lulu (Jan 20, 2011)

I really hope that I can post this on BOC since I need someone with my skintone to help me out! I am an NC40 and I get not get "Woodwinked" to work on me! It is such a beautiful color in the pan but when I apply it to my lids it looks almost orange! =(

  	Can anyone recommend a color that is somewhat close to woodwinked that would work too?? I already have Patina but that one is so close to my lid color that I have to pack it on so it can show up...any shimmery neutral recs would be very helpful!

  	TIA


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe Urban Decay's Baked eye shadow would work for you.  Not sure though. 



Ms.Lulu said:


> I really hope that I can post this on BOC since I need someone with my skintone to help me out! I am an NC40 and I get not get "Woodwinked" to work on me! It is such a beautiful color in the pan but when I apply it to my lids it looks almost orange! =(
> 
> Can anyone recommend a color that is somewhat close to woodwinked that would work too?? I already have Patina but that one is so close to my lid color that I have to pack it on so it can show up...any shimmery neutral recs would be very helpful!
> 
> TIA


----------

